# Milk bottles, Bo peep amonia, fleece white, NEED HELP



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys, these are some of my new finds. my fiance and I found a dump site deep in the woods where we have been finding singles. But there are ALOT of old bottles out there that we havent taken yet. This is what we could carry back today.  We will bring a backpack next time. haha 

 -RICHMOND DAIRY "milk for health" 1940's??
 -little Bo-Peep Amonia bottle??   john puhl co.  chicago
 - Fleece White 40s
 - pepsi bottle from 60s?
 - small old tropicana orange juice bottle with reddish writing for label


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

bottom of little bo-peep


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

side of bo-peep


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Quart Size  RIChmond Dairy "Milk for Health"


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

2 different labels of Richmond Dairy bottles  (many more at site too)


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

old Fleecy White  bottle???  detergent?
 there were a bunch of old clorox bottles too


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Pepsi bottle,
 Tropicana orange juice bottle
 Temperglass bottle?


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Brown bottle with cap that says "duraglass"


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Dukes    maybe mayo??


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a bunch of others too that we found with labels.  But we are going back tomorow with backpacks to get the rest of the milk bottles at least.  Should we bother grabbing the others?? Are any opf these worth any money or desirable to a collector?  I am starting to have a nice collection of bottles here. haha. I will post my finds tomrow too. ANY HELP with value or info is Appreciated.


----------



## madman (Mar 16, 2011)

hey bill, id def grab the milks dont know how much there worth? the bleach bottles and fleecy whites are common, i wouldnt waste time grabbing them,id also look for soda bottles, and or embossed medicine bottles and or jars


----------



## madman (Mar 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: ww2collector
> 
> 2 different labels of Richmond Dairy bottles (many more at site too)


 the milks are late 40s?


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello ww2collector;  I just went back through my word files to look for a  letter I have sent to new collectors.  With out finding it.  Anyway, I decided to post a rule of thumb for bottles that really are too new to bring home - in my opinion.  If the bottle has mold side seams that go up and over the finish on the bottle, it is usually too new to keep.  This tells us it was made on a ABM (Automatic Bottle Machine).  

 The only exception is with the milks maybe, because they are collected for their character and the pyro-glazed applied labels.  This is also true for early soda bottle collectors.  There are many different opinions about what one wants to collect.  Good Luck and enjoy this FORUM, because we like to share our experiences and help new collectors.
 RED Matthews


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 17, 2011)

Ahhhh....  Good to know RED! I did not know about the ABM rule.  This makes sense and will totally help me decide what is good to bring home or not. I really appreciate the help, it will save me alot of time. haha. There are still ALOT of milk and cream bottles from the 40s out there and also alot of other weird ones. So I will let you know what I find without the ABM lines. Thanks again for your helpful response. Its hard to be a newbie in the collecting world! haha


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 17, 2011)

Mayo sounds good. http://www.dukesmayo.com/about.asp
 Is that a "0." after the Owens mark? That would be 1940.


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

Yup, sure is a "0".  Thanks for the help. Im thinking this is a more common one

 I found a cool CRASS Ginger alre bottle today along with others. it has a "37" on the bottom, so Im guessing 1937


----------

